

How I got to #7 in the App Store (Including Analytics) - avgarrison
http://www.andrewgarrison.com/Blog/tabid/62/EntryId/19/How-I-got-to-7-in-the-App-Store.aspx

======
jpk
In your case, you had a user base you could pry at to push the next app up the
chart. Knowing the method by which you did this is valuable for developers in
a similar position, for sure. However, what advice might you give to
developers that haven't yet reached that point? How did you establish the base
that allowed you to do this?

------
avgarrison
I posted this story earlier, but I decided to make it into a blog post since I
reached #7, and I also included some analytics on the bulk e-mail that I sent
out.

------
frankdenbow
Would be helpful to know how you got BridgeBasher up in numbers as well, as
this success seems predicated on the prior success.

